# Comment brancher mon mac à ma TV ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2000)

Je cherche une solution pour brancher mon Mac à une télévision par la prise péritel.
Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il un appareil qui fait ça ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2000)

En achetant le kit SVGA plus pour mettre les images d'un mac sur une télé PAL. 2000FF :  http://www.lindy.fr 

------------------
Nekrofyl
http://www.geocities.com/jidoche


----------

